# what breed is my kitty?



## devianthellcat (Sep 9, 2005)

I think he's either a birman or a himilayan..not sure though


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

He is neither of those breeds. He is a silver tabby Domestic Long Hair, and every bit as special & unique as you thin khe is. If I had to state any breed that he does resemble, it would be a Maine ****.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

He's a seal lynx point Domestic Longhair (he's pointed, not "solid"). But gorgeous none the less!


----------



## devianthellcat (Sep 9, 2005)

oh I have no problem with him not being those breeds..I was just wondering.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

emma_pen said:


> He is a silver tabby Domestic Long Hair


I think you're missing the "points." HAHA -- horrible joke, I know. *hides in shame*


----------



## allissa (Sep 25, 2005)

The picture is not of a very good quality so it's hard to see whether this cat is even pointed, but it's definetly neither birman nor himmi.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

He doesn't look like a pointed cat to me, I think thats just the picture quality.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Here are some more pictures of him where you can see his blue eyes and lynx point markings better.  
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p ... ht=#240294


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah I was going to say...he's definitely pointed. Those other pics show it much better.


----------



## Calvados (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks like a pet quality ragdoll to me 8) 

But he's a domestic mix, that's what he is no matter what he looks like.
A purebred must have registration papers. You can only say "he looks kind of like a ragdoll".
But that's about it, he's not a purebred. Purebreds come from breeders.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

95% of all cats are moggies(randomly bred non-pedigreed cats) and moggies are the most popular cats in the world. Isn't it absolutely amazing the huge variety and selection of color patterns, sizes and shapes they come in? There is no limit. And there are a lot of moggies that look very similar to pedigrees.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Please read this: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252

/Sol - moderator


----------

